# ausbleien mit Glasgewichten



## Mr. Sprock (8. Januar 2020)

Moin,

eine Frage an die Forellenteichexperten:
Gibt es auch Glasgewichte auf denen angegeben ist, wieviel Bleigewicht sie entsprechen?

Beispiel:
Ich habe eine kleine Pilot- oder andere Pose, die 1,0 g Blei trägt (der Posenkörper verschwindet bei 1,0 g ca. 60-70% unter der Wasseroberfläche), bebleit mit 1,5 g aber unter geht.
Glasgewichte habe ich nicht.
Welches Glasgewicht könnte diese Pose tragen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Januar 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Welches Glasgewicht könnte diese Pose tragen?



Vom Spezifischen Gewicht das 4,36 fache, da du das aber schlecht umrechnen kannst wegen der unterschiedlichen Volumen kann man sich merken, das 1 Gramm Blei ungefähr durch 1,66 Gramm Glas ersetzt werden können.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Januar 2020)

Weißt du denn, was für eine Art von Glas oder Kunststoff für diese Gläser verwendet wird?


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Januar 2020)

Nein, keine Ahnung was für Glas das ist. Kunststoff ist es nicht und Bleikristall kann ich auch ausschließen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Januar 2020)

Für deine Berechnung hast du normales Glas angenommen.
Deswegen die Frage nach dem Material.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Januar 2020)

Nein, ich habe meine Kiste aufgemacht und geschaut, was ich an Glas an den Posen hängen habe. Und wenn ich an einer 3 Gramm Pose 5 Gramm Glas hängen habe und an einer 10 gramm Pose 15 Gramm Glas, dann ist das ein einfacher Dreisatz. Ich nehme an, das wenn man Kunststoff nimmt es sogar das doppelte des Gewichtes sein kann, aber nur meine Annahme, da ich keine Kunststoffgewichte habe.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Januar 2020)

Aber mal eine andere Frage, warum willst du überhaupt an eine 1 gr. Pose Glas machen, wegen des weiteren Auswerfen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Januar 2020)

Zum Einen das, zum Anderen wegen der Sichtbarkeit, wobei ich eigentlich bezweifle, dass Fische so ein Glas nicht genauso gut erkennen können wie ein Blei.

Ein Gewicht aus Acrylglas wäre zum Werfen wesentlich besser geeignet, als eines aus normalem Echtglas.

Echtglas ist aber gut für die Umwelt, doch gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass das der Grund von irgendeinem der Angelmüllhersteller gewesen sein könnte, Echtglas zu verwenden.

Einer dümmer als der andere.


----------



## Uzz (9. Januar 2020)

Billiges Glas, wie es in Flaschen und Fensterscheiben steckt, scheint etwa 2,5 g/cm^3 Dichte zu haben.

Eine 1g-Pose wäre mit 1,52g solchen Glases ausgebleit *ähm* ausgeglast, wenn ich mich nicht verhauen habe.


----------



## Flo1974 (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
Ich schließe mich mal dwr frage an. Kann  mir jemand sagen, wieviel gr Glas ich an einer 6 gr Pose   mit wirbel und Harken  hängen kann / muss ?


----------



## Mescalero (12. Juli 2020)

Das wurde doch schon mehrfach beschrieben. Etwa 9g sollten es sein.


----------

